# Suns new faces...



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I caught the Suns / Pistons game the other night on ESPN or TNT or NBA tv or something???

Anywho, I was interested in Raja Bell for Denver and got to see Barbosa and Diaw play.

I think Phoenix made great moves in signing Bell, trading for Diaw, and keeping Barbosa. Phoenix needs help down low, but those three guys looked good.

I really was hoping Denver would make a run at Bell, but the Suns locked him up quick. 

What would it take to pluck Bell away from the Suns now?

COME POST ON THE NUGGETS BOARD!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't think there's anything the Suns could get back in return for Bell. We need bigs, and Denver won't be willing to part with any.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I don't think there's anything the Suns could get back in return for Bell. We need bigs, and Denver won't be willing to part with any.


Especially a big that isn't injured. I like KMart a lot but he seems to have struggled with injuries since coming over from NJ.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We don't need to trade for anything. We got a great team, it's just missing the main peice. When Amare comes back, watch out!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I liked the Suns rotations, especially with the guards and small forward positions. They really incorporate well.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Bell fits perfectly in Suns' system right now. I think. And I think many announcers say the same thing. 

Diaw has a lot of potential. If anything, I think I would want to trade Brian Grant for a young, big guy. He is just so darn slow out there. When Kurt and Brian are on the court, we look so lost offensively.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Bell fits perfectly in Suns' system right now. I think. And I think many announcers say the same thing.
> 
> Diaw has a lot of potential. If anything, I think I would want to trade Brian Grant for a young, big guy. He is just so darn slow out there. *When Kurt and Brian are on the court, we look so lost offensively.*


Didn't you expect that?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Bell fits perfectly in Suns' system right now. I think. And I think many announcers say the same thing.
> 
> Diaw has a lot of potential. If anything, I think I would want to trade Brian Grant for a young, big guy. He is just so darn slow out there. When Kurt and Brian are on the court, we look so lost offensively.



who, in their right mind, would trade a young big for brian grant?!?


----------

